# Fiddler and Mandolinist Wanted



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Recently three musicians from Woodland turned up to play some Good Old Time Music.










Soon they were joined by a local NOCH accordionist and a Muella-Models mouth harp player.


Anybody knows, who makes a violin player or / and a figure with a mandolin? Other instrumentalist can also apply.
Portrait figures of Woody Allen or Russ Rheinberg playing the clarinette would be fine.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That crew needs a hammered dulcimer!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

Over here a hammered Dulcimer is mainly associated with Hungarian or Balkan Gypsy music. An Apalachian Dulcimer might fit the bill although you will nott hear to much of it, next to a blue grass banjo. A double bass player can be hired as well. Plus some brass. We might reenact Bruce Springteens Seeger Session http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpsOJbMCVwA&feature=related

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I belive that Elita Modella used to make a guy with a violin.

Maybe your group would like to jam with the Lounge Lizards?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

Good looking band. Can I bring the Hamster Band along for the Session? 










My Kraehwinkel Clowns Brigade Band has a fiddler, but they have a contract with the local Gn15 Fiddle yard at the moment. 










Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Just Plain Folks used to make one. I have one that I bought many years ago (7 or 8 years ago). I saw it in a hobby shop and got it hoping my wife would think G scale would be a good thing to do. She plays the violin. She didn't seem that impressed but I built the railroad anyway.
Bob In Kalamazoo


----------

